# new guy



## sgk55135 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just wanted to say hello and this forum is outstanding!  I have been reading this forum for some time but just signed up.  I am 37 and just started lifting about 2 years ago.  I seen crazy results the first year and went from 185 to 207 solid. (Only 5'4")  I have a friend that has been lifting for years and turned me onto the site and I have been researching and reading...very impressive.  Thanks again for the info and I look forward to being a long time member.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*sgk55135* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Dath (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Jan 26, 2012)

yo...................


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm glad you found us!


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## GreenOx (Jan 26, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diamond Plate (Feb 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## bigdtrain (Feb 3, 2012)

if you let it, the site will open your eyes to the world pumping iron!
Welcome!


----------



## Mrquest (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## malinamartis (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello welcome here!!! Iron-magazine is one of the best site you can truly share your experience here..hope you will be happy staying here..thanks


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 15, 2012)

welcome to IM


----------



## Kimi (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi !!!!!!!!!!


----------

